# HP Compaq Pro 4300 CPU upgrade options



## Kgkev (Aug 7, 2006)

I have just bought this PC with a Pentium G640 2.8 processor & 4GB Ram.

Not doing anything special with the PC so just looking for a sensible upgrade option to make everyday tasks slightly faster. 

Am I right in thinking I can get any 1155 processor?

I was thinking about a I5 3rd Gen - seem a good price on ebay secondhand.


----------



## dannpp2012 (Aug 5, 2012)

From what I found you have those all in one pc's, is this is? http://www8.hp.com/th/en/products/desktops/product-detail.html?oid=5271307#!tab=specs

if so scroll down to the cpu section,


> Intel® Celeron® G460 with Intel HD Graphics (1.8 GHz, 1.5 MB cache, 1 core)
> Intel® Celeron® G465 with Intel HD Graphics (1.9 GHz, 1.5 MB cache, 1 core)
> Intel® Celeron® G540 with Intel HD Graphics (2.5 GHz, 2 MB cache, 2 cores)
> Intel® Celeron® G550 with Intel HD Graphics (2.6 GHz, 2 MB cache, 2 cores)
> ...


 these are the cpu's that are supported.

It's really not a good idea to try a cpu upgrade on an all in one due to the parts and connections, it's easy to break something. If I'm right these pc's use laptop cpu's and ram, if you want to know which cpu is supported I would recommend you get ahold of hp and ask them since they would have that info.


----------



## Kgkev (Aug 7, 2006)

HP cause some confusion - I found lots of reference to a 4300 being an All in one. But the one I bought is a SFF Desktop.










It does only have a 240w power supply. I think the G640 is 65W is that about the same as an i5?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

For that model, these Processors are listed:

Processor
Intel® Core™ i7-3770S with Intel HD Graphics 4000 (3.1 GHz, 8 MB cache, 4 cores)
Intel® Core™ i5-3570S with Intel HD Graphics 2500 (3.1 GHz, 6 MB cache, 4 cores)
Intel® Core™ i5-3475S with Intel HD Graphics 4000 (2.9 GHz, 6 MB cache, 4 cores)
Intel® Core™ i5-3470S with Intel HD Graphics 2500 (2.9 GHz, 6 MB cache, 4 cores)
Intel® Core™ i3-3220 with Intel HD Graphics 2500 (3.3 GHz, 3 MB cache, 2 cores)
Intel® Core™ i3-2130 with Intel HD Graphics 2000 (3.4 GHz, 3 MB cache, 2 cores)
Intel® Core™ i3-2120 with Intel HD Graphics 2000 (3.3 GHz, 3 MB cache, 2 cores)
Intel® Pentium® G870 with Intel HD Graphics (3.1 GHz, 3 MB cache, 2 cores)
Intel® Pentium® G860 with Intel HD Graphics (3 GHz, 3 MB cache, 2 cores)
Intel® Pentium® G640 with Intel HD Graphics (2.8 GHz, 3 MB cache, 2 cores)
Intel® Celeron® G550 with Intel HD Graphics (2.6 GHz, 2 MB cache, 2 cores)
Intel® Celeron® G540 with Intel HD Graphics (2.5 GHz, 2 MB cache, 2 cores)
Intel® Celeron® G460 with Intel HD Graphics (1.8 GHz, 1.5 MB cache, 1 core)


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

It also takes up to 16 Gb of Ram at DDR3 1600MHz in the two slots.
If you wish to upgrade the Graphics, it uses half height PCI-E X16


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you want/need more ram......It will "accept" up to 16GB of RAM but a 2x4GB matched pair would be more than plenty. Crucial brand is the best option for OEM Mobo's to avoid problems.


----------

